# Transatlantic Race hitting some bad weather



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I read this in the news today. These folks are a long way from shore and in some pretty dirty weather. Don't know anything about the race. CCG, RCAF and 2 tankers are apparently going to help. Good luck to the rescuers, not the kind of weather I would want to be sailing IN to.

Rescue launched in stormy mid-Atlantic for vessels in sailing race - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

There has been waves after waves/cycles (on and off)of strong winds in the NA for a week...or so.
Not good timing. 

Nothing heard from MarkSeaLife for a while...headed to Azores, then Spain....some nasties on his route...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> There has been waves after waves/cycles (on and off)of strong winds in the NA for a week...or so.
> Not good timing.
> 
> Nothing heard from MarkSeaLife for a while...headed to Azores, then Spain....some nasties on his route...


one of markjs friends posted in fb that he has arrived in horta safely despite sailing a bendy toy south of the huge monster storm. 
seems he was in dire need of a good cold beer. or 2.
:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)

Was this weather forecast and just bad timing for the race start? Or did it come as a surprise?


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

They left UK on 29 May 2017, weather can change a lot in 10 days..
Read more here
Another Rescue in the North Atlantic | Royal Western Yacht Club
North Atlantic Storm Hits OSTAR & TWOSTAR Fleet | Royal Western Yacht Club
The RWYC Transatlantic Event 2017 ? OSTAR & TWOSTAR


----------

